# Bow Holder



## bow&buck

looks great


----------



## Dierte

hells ya that's pretty sweet


----------



## NEstickslinger

looks great

better yet, functional! :thumbs_up


----------



## Taswegian

Looks awesome


----------



## itchyfinger

Dude that is the perfect backyard tool! Great job!


----------



## rpford53

Looks great, and it has to be better than the buckets I have in my yard. I think I will make some up for my range in my back yard. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Arkie Archer

Looks great!!!! But what are the two large PVC pipes sticking up?


----------



## Diamond_Victory

Arkie Archer said:


> Looks great!!!! But what are the two large PVC pipes sticking up?


To hold your arrows, I'm guessing....


----------



## Arkie Archer

Diamond_Victory said:


> To hold your arrows, I'm guessing....


Awwwwww. You'll have to forgive my firend...he's a little slow. :loco: :wink:


----------



## Reel-Break

Where`s the wheels and spinners:wink:
Looks good just messin with ya.


----------



## Bols

Is that 1" PVC?

I got some 1" leftover from the paper tuning rack I just finished up.....figured I could maximize my leftovers and build something like this rather than wasting gas by returning PVC.

Got any rough measurements?


----------



## steelheadcrazy

that thing is the bomb, nice work, I usually lay mine in the grass!!! Looks pretty easy to make...thanks for sharing


----------



## TxHunter73

Defenitley easy to make! Most were scraps so cost was minimal. 1" PVC for the main frame and 2" PVC for the arrow holders.


----------



## Bols

I am assuming most of the length is 2' for the frame? 

What about the uprights? 1 1/2"?


----------



## CaptPete

Looks great!! Can you give us some measurements??


----------



## kdmason

good idea.


----------



## TxHunter73

Overall dims. are 20"W x 27"L x 22"H.


----------



## Huaco

smittysmith13 said:


> Overall dims. are 20"W x 27"L x 22"H.


Awesome!!!! gonna build me one today!


----------



## TxHunter73

*"Update"*

I couldn't stand the blinding white PVC so I dressed it up a little..


----------



## carbon_kid

*sweet!!*

That is awesome!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Nman77

*Sweeeeet.....*



smittysmith13 said:


> I couldn't stand the blinding white PVC so I dressed it up a little..


Looks WAY better. Man you could probably even market one looking like that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bols

Smitty, thanks for sharing the idea. Now, the question is, what did you use to pimp your stand out?

Looks sharp!

Snapped a few photos myself.

One of the completed project:











And this one is of my little helper. I think we were both sniffing a little too much PVC glue.


----------



## irish690

Thats so awsome man. Thanks for giving me something to do tomorrow.


----------



## Bill Thomp

*bow holder*

Awesome job, going to try and bulid one for my back yard!!


----------



## Barehunter

Very nice!! I like the dressed up model...


----------



## kzz1king

Looks great. Could use tee's instead of elbows on the top and have a place for a few arrows if you didnt have the other holders.


----------



## Huaco

kzz1king said:


> Looks great. Could use tee's instead of elbows on the top and have a place for a few arrows if you didnt have the other holders.


You gotta think about it though. That is 1" pipe. Most arrows are 1/4" dia. You would not be able to fit many arrows inside the uprights. I am putting 2" holders on mine. Making it just like the OP's.


----------



## daveswpa

*Very Slick*

That is a very nice bow holder, the camo job looks real good


----------



## Brent Thie

*Awsome*

This is an example of what AT is all about: Archers Helping Archers!! Great job and very functional. Thanks fellas!!!


----------



## rand_98201

that thing is super cool.one of the few ideas that i really like on here.gotta love the diy section.


----------



## gemini2281

Very nice. We've got enough scrap laying around at work that I oughta be able to throw a few of these together.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## lane preston

looks great!


----------



## jtmoney

*cool*

Man thats nice


----------



## willie7018

man...... that's what i'm talkin' 'bout
thanks for the simple but USEFUL tip:darkbeer:


----------



## Huaco

Finished mine up this afternoon. I LIKE this thing! I don't have to keep up with my Pro-Pod while at home. I can just move it back to 30 / 40 / 50. Where ever I want to shoot from! Great design Smitty!


----------



## TxHunter73

That looks good!!


----------



## asquires2

Dierte said:


> hells ya that's pretty sweet


NO thats purty sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huaco

smittysmith13 said:


> That looks good!!


What did you use to cammo yours up??? was that just cammo tape?


----------



## TxHunter73

yeah camo tape. I started off using some cloth type, but it started pealing the next day so I finished it with good ol' "Duck Tape"...


----------



## swampfrogg

looks great smitty.


----------



## duckhunter808

looks sweet...I'm gonna have to try makin one...what was the aprox. cost to make if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## BUDLITE8

*camo bow stand*

Very nice, and simple ,, just they way I like it! Great Job!:thumbs_up


----------



## TxHunter73

minus the tape...there's less than $24.00 bucks in it.


----------



## Hemingway

smitty, what size PVC did you use for the two arrow tubes?


----------



## TxHunter73

1" for the main frame and 2" for the arrow holders..


----------



## Hemingway

smittysmith13 said:


> 1" for the main frame and 2" for the arrow holders..


Thanks!! :cocktail:


----------



## Redwolf17

Very slick...I'll be making one tomorrow night.


----------



## Dchiefransom

That PVC pipe is good for sooooo much stuff, I think it's unfair for the stores to leave it out where we walk right by it at the hardware store.

NICE stand.


----------



## TxHunter73

I'm telling you..I've used PVC for so many things other than water lines...lol.


----------



## cr0ck1

smittysmith13 said:


> I couldn't stand the blinding white PVC so I dressed it up a little..


how did you make that pvc camo?


----------



## TxHunter73

cr0ck1 said:


> how did you make that pvc camo?




just some camo tape..


----------



## buckslayr

what are the approximate dimensions on this looks good.


----------



## chasnfreaknasty

I can just see my wife rolling her eyes now as I show her my new bow holder. But it sure beats laying it on the grass. It is big enough to hold two bows if you are shooting with a buddy. Ingenuity at its finest! I'm gonna build one soon!

James


----------



## TxHunter73

It will actually hold 4 bows..but they are close. I have put a dozen arrows in each holder as well.


Look up in the post and I posted the approx. dims on it.


----------



## Andy in SoCal

Where did you get the rubber or foam or whatever that you put on the top bar and the two front bottom bars?

Andy


----------



## z71alpine

Water pipe insulation.


----------



## TxHunter73

z71alpine said:


> Water pipe insulation.




Yep...Pipe insulation.


----------



## kc hay seed

went to home depot this am purchased everthing for $20.80 counting the glue.this should help get the economy back on trac ha ha.


----------



## Huaco

kc hay seed said:


> went to home depot this am purchased everthing for $20.80 counting the glue.this should help get the economy back on trac ha ha.


geez... i must have gone to the wrong home depot! i spent right at 30 bucks for all mine. i got the clear glue though. don't know if that is any cheaper???


----------



## Zed

looks great:thumbs_up I am going to have to build one now.


----------



## cr0ck1

I just built mine! Ill post pics up as soon as i go to walmart get the campo tape and the pipe wrap.

Funny how this came about.. I was like dam thats nice but i just dont have the money right now.. so im looking out the window into the backyard and i see my sons backetball thingy.. Its one of thoes backetball shooting machines that you shoot, it keeps score, then rolls the ball back to you and had a net around it.. WELL it was made of PVC, and it is totally jacked up and falling apart and my wife has been telling me to throw it away for months now but i just didnt feel like taking it apart.. It was put together with no glue just a string in the middle of the pipes to keep it together.. WELLL.. i went outside and took it all apart and viola! built one.. LOL.. only thing is its orange pvc.. But no fear i will go to walmart and get the camo duct tape and lowes and get the pipe wrap and post pics tonight!..

THanks for the great idea!


----------



## TxHunter73

cr0ck1 said:


> I just built mine! Ill post pics up as soon as i go to walmart get the campo tape and the pipe wrap.
> 
> Funny how this came about.. I was like dam thats nice but i just dont have the money right now.. so im looking out the window into the backyard and i see my sons backetball thingy.. Its one of thoes backetball shooting machines that you shoot, it keeps score, then rolls the ball back to you and had a net around it.. WELL it was made of PVC, and it is totally jacked up and falling apart and my wife has been telling me to throw it away for months now but i just didnt feel like taking it apart.. It was put together with no glue just a string in the middle of the pipes to keep it together.. WELLL.. i went outside and took it all apart and viola! built one.. LOL.. only thing is its orange pvc.. But no fear i will go to walmart and get the camo duct tape and lowes and get the pipe wrap and post pics tonight!..
> 
> THanks for the great idea!



Shoot..I would leave it orange..Wrap some black pipe insulation around it and I bet it'll look pretty cool...


----------



## BD1

Can someone post the Parts List needed & measurements for bottom pieces , I know its 20x27x22 , But there are multi pieces that make the bottom up , What did u cut them at, What did u use to go from 1'' to 2'' on the 1'' T?
Thanks


----------



## cr0ck1

every bow is different.. you gotta make it to fit your bow.. like my bow rack will fit my bow but not my friends bowtech.


----------



## cr0ck1

There it is!!!


----------



## BD1

Looking for parts list
Looks like 6 - 90's
6-T's
2 lenghts of 1"
1/2 lenght of 2''
what do u use on the 1" T's to go from 1" to 2" pvc?
Anything I missed?


----------



## cr0ck1

just walk down the isle to homedeopt and its all there.. you need a reducer T pipe from 1" to 2"... you need ot maeaure how your bow will sit on it and then make it to fit your bow. the measurements the origional person did was too tall for my bow. so i measured it all up before i glued anything.. you can just fit all of it together then glue it when you are all measured up perfectly.


----------



## cr0ck1

BD1 said:


> Looking for parts list
> Looks like 6 - 90's
> 6-T's
> 2 lenghts of 1"
> 1/2 lenght of 2''
> what do u use on the 1" T's to go from 1" to 2" pvc?
> Anything I missed?


pvc glue.


----------



## BD1

I like the Extra Brace u used!!!



cr0ck1 said:


> There it is!!!


----------



## cr0ck1

its a pain in the butt to get them all lined up and glue it.. i broke one T fitting doing that.. but it makes it very stable.


----------



## BD1

What part did u change & to what measurement & what is the ATA on your Bow?


----------



## cr0ck1

i just made the front bottom part first that the cam sits on.. then i just leaned it foward and measured how long the top bar should be. Ad in how tall.. i have a fred bear lights out.. a little smaller bow i think..


----------



## TxHunter73

Good job man..that looks good!!


----------



## cr0ck1

thx


----------



## Anynamewilldo

BD1 said:


> Looking for parts list
> Looks like 6 - 90's
> 6-T's
> 2 lenghts of 1"
> 1/2 lenght of 2''
> what do u use on the 1" T's to go from 1" to 2" pvc?
> Anything I missed?


If your going to do it like crock1 you will need 8 Ts I believe


----------



## cr0ck1

correct.. buy more then you need.. when you are glueing if you have to pry something to fit something els in you can crack one.. hard to explain but you will thank me. trust me. lol


----------



## climbingjman

totally cool, i'll be to making one for myself,


----------



## Ravenshorn

*Bow Stand*

Wow! Awesome idea.... I'll be making me one of these also. My wife is left handed and I'm right handed so it'll be perfect for us when shooting in the back yard. :wink:

Todd McNelly


----------



## Huaco

(2) sticks 1" pipe
(2) 2 foot lengths of 2" pipe (Home Depot sells them pre cut)
(6) 90 degree elbows (1" dia)
(6) Tees (1" dia.)
(2) 2" couplers
(2) 2" to 1-3/4" reducers
(2) 1-3/4" to 1" reducers 
(1) pipe insulation to fit a 1" pipe.

You nest the coupler, and two reducers to make the arrow holders. I cut 8" off each 2" pipe to make my arrow holders. They are WAY too long at full length.

Cut list:

(4) 2-1/4" lengths (2) for the rearward close joints and (2) for the arrow holder at the tee.
(4) 20" lengths for cross bars
(2) 25" lengths for vertical bars
(2) 6" lengths
(2) 8" lengths
(2) 10 to 12" lengths

That should do it. 
Dry fit all your connections FIRST BEFORE GLUING! Get a sharpie marker and place tick marks to line up while gluing it up.
I used the clear glue and it worked just fine. BETTER WORK QUICK WITH IT THOUGH! It sets up FAST!


----------



## roadogg

thanks for the pics and the idea i made mine today and its great


----------



## jorjo

Super idea with room for a couple of bows too.. 
Weather proof too. I could leave one of these on my boat and it woulding be worse for ware from season to season 

Thanks for sharing the idea.


----------



## baldnuy

*awesome!!!*

Thats A great idea!! Thanks for sharing I will have one of these.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Got the materials to build one today. Going to paint it instead of tape. Only real thing I planed on doing different is drilling small holes in T at the bottom of 2" arrow holder. Then dropping a 1 1/4" cap with flat side up in 2" tube so arrows will all stay same height and water will drain down around cap and out drilled holes.


----------



## Huaco

Anynamewilldo said:


> Got the materials to build one today. Going to paint it instead of tape. Only real thing I planed on doing different is drilling small holes in T at the bottom of 2" arrow holder. Then dropping a 1 1/4" cap with flat side up in 2" tube so arrows will all stay same height and water will drain down around cap and out drilled holes.


Great idea bout the smaller cap... I may ram one down my tubes. Just how tight of a fit is it?


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Ill double check after kids are in bed. I want to say it was about 1/16-1/8" gap around it so if you didnt like it you could turn it upside down and it would fall out. The caps ran about .50 each here. If your cap held the arrows to high since yours is built you could cut it down. I might glue some thin foam to the caps too so its quiet to drop arrows in but doesnt matter since I can take it out I can do later.


----------



## TxHunter73

Anynamewilldo said:


> Got the materials to build one today. Going to paint it instead of tape. Only real thing I planed on doing different is drilling small holes in T at the bottom of 2" arrow holder. Then dropping a 1 1/4" cap with flat side up in 2" tube so arrows will all stay same height and water will drain down around cap and out drilled holes.



Great idea!! I'm going to try this out. What kind of paint are you going to use?? What actually sticks to PVC???


----------



## skynight

smittysmith13 said:


> Great idea!! I'm going to try this out. What kind of paint are you going to use?? What actually sticks to PVC???


Can't you just use the black pipe to begin with?


----------



## Anynamewilldo

For paint I was going to use Krylon ultra flat camouflage paint from wal-mart. Runs about 4.60 a can. They have two colors for the camo part but im just going to paint it with solid with th darker of the two. The reason I picked this paint is cause it says it is made with fusion paint technology for plastic so you would want to make sure the paint you get says that. I will let you know how it sticks tonight. Havnt built it yet but ill paint some just to see how it works.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

skynight said:


> Can't you just use the black pipe to begin with?


That would work if you have black pvc pipe near you. Havnt seen it here. The black pipe here is metal.


----------



## skynight

Anynamewilldo said:


> That would work if you have black pvc pipe near you. Havnt seen it here. The black pipe here is metal.


They sell it in two colors around here:

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/va..._name=13669&product_id=16587&variant_id=26304


----------



## TxHunter73

skynight said:


> They sell it in two colors around here:
> 
> http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/va..._name=13669&product_id=16587&variant_id=26304



I wish they sold grey sch 40 around here...I would have used that and been done with it. All they sell around here is the thin wall mess...


----------



## bowgirl5

*But with a recurve?*

What about for a recurve??? I have a hoyt recurve and i dislike most stands used by the common club i attend because all the bows knock against one another. How could this be altered to hold my Hoyt Nexus? I realize it would have to be longer, but how to protect the bottom limb?


----------



## DBLLNGR

Anynamewilldo said:


> That would work if you have black pvc pipe near you. Havnt seen it here. The black pipe here is metal.


the black pipe is ABS and the glue for it can be a little bit pricier the grey sch 40 I can get from the wholesale dealer here i may have to try one


----------



## rino3

Great Idea!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DosEquis

smittysmith13 said:


> I wish they sold grey sch 40 around here...I would have used that and been done with it. All they sell around here is the thin wall mess...


That thin wall stuff is for central vacs and works fine. DavDavid and I built one out of it and it's sturdy. Also, the pipe bends a little bit so you can eyeball the angles and get it close enough. The only problem is UV damage and paint fixes that. So, don't turn it down because of the thin walls, all they really do is make it lighter so you can move it easier.


----------



## TxHunter73

DosEquis said:


> That thin wall stuff is for central vacs and works fine. DavDavid and I built one out of it and it's sturdy. Also, the pipe bends a little bit so you can eyeball the angles and get it close enough. The only problem is UV damage and paint fixes that. So, don't turn it down because of the thin walls, all they really do is make it lighter so you can move it easier.



Well good deal...I'm glad it worked for you. If I ever build another I may look into it..


----------



## Anynamewilldo

The sch 40 here is white


----------



## 4cslabs

*A big Thank You*

First I want to Thank You for sharing the design
I made one last night with a slight modification
You see there are 3 of us that shot in my family, so I made mine a little wider, (24") and I added a third arrow holder. I moved them all to the back side so no one whould be shooting over the bow holder. I figured we can sit bow rack directly behind the center person, that way we all can reach the arrows with out moving too much

My next project is a pulley system to bring the target back to us so we don't have to walk out in the yard to retreive the arrows. lol:wink:


----------



## S Callahan

*For a recurve*



bowgirl5 said:


> What about for a recurve??? I have a hoyt recurve and i dislike most stands used by the common club i attend because all the bows knock against one another. How could this be altered to hold my Hoyt Nexus? I realize it would have to be longer, but how to protect the bottom limb?


Sorry, I don't have a picture or and easy way to down load one. But I built a pvc bow rack with four T connectors and four EL's and eight pieces of pipe.
Using the fittings and four sections of pipe, I built a retangle about 30 inches long and 24 inches high. I placed the T's on the ends of the long pipes and then the Street EL's in the T's. I used the shorter pipes to connect these together forming the retangle. I then use 18 inch piece of pipe in the sides of the T's on one side to form a base. I used 12 inch pieces on the top four sides to hold our bows. I was using 1/2 inch pipe that I had so it is a little wobbly and doesn't work well on windy days like today. We set it on the ground with the long pipes on the ground. Then lay our bows across the shorter pipes. A complete frame with two retangular pieces would be much sturdier. A little more pipe and fittings but woud be worth it. 

Having the bows set level keeps them out of the dirt and works much better for recurves.

I don't have any arrow holders on the current one but working on ideas for that. 

I hope you can visualize what I described and if I can get pictures I will post them later.

Happy shooting.

A bad day with a bow beats a good day at work.
Steve


----------



## TxHunter73

4cslabs said:


> First I want to Thank You for sharing the design
> I made one last night with a slight modification
> You see there are 3 of us that shot in my family, so I made mine a little wider, (24") and I added a third arrow holder. I moved them all to the back side so no one whould be shooting over the bow holder. I figured we can sit bow rack directly behind the center person, that way we all can reach the arrows with out moving too much
> 
> My next project is a pulley system to bring the target back to us so we don't have to walk out in the yard to retreive the arrows. lol:wink:


Awesome!! Defenitley like the arrow holders...


----------



## RebelDrummer

*my first DIY !!!!!*

Thanks Smitty for the inspiration...
All I need to do it tie down the foam and I am all set!!!
I shoot w/ a few guys almost on a daily basis so I made it slightly larger....
Hope this measures up to the high standards already in place :tongue:


----------



## Simpson

Gonna use zipties to tie the foam down? I've got a thousand. Hold off and I'll send some w/your new sight:wink:


----------



## RebelDrummer

*hmmm???*



Simpson said:


> Gonna use zipties to tie the foam down? I've got a thousand. Hold off and I'll send some w/your new sight:wink:


You know I am going to....black....10" ones prob?? you say you have some?? Ill buy them off you.............................................

oh and I will take that sight off your hands to, just throw it in!!


----------



## Simpson

RebelDrummer said:


> You know I am going to....black....10" ones prob?? you say you have some?? Ill buy them off you.............................................
> 
> oh and I will take that sight off your hands to, just throw it in!!


Darn the luck, all I have is white, guess that would ruin the aesthetics eh?


----------



## tmo

what? no cupholder, sun visor or power windows?!? and dear god where are the mudflaps!?!
that is a sweet piece of backyard equipment! starting on mine today!+cupholder .
post a pic tommorrow


----------



## RebelDrummer

tmo said:


> what? no cupholder, sun visor or power windows?!? and dear god where are the mudflaps!?!
> that is a sweet piece of backyard equipment! starting on mine today!+cupholder .
> post a pic tommorrow



oh, sorry....forgot those!!!


----------



## TxHunter73

Big :thumbs_up...nice and wide...the black pvc looks awesome...and drink holders too!!!


----------



## RebelDrummer

*smitty*



smittysmith13 said:


> Big :thumbs_up...nice and wide...the black pvc looks awesome...and drink holders too!!!


man, look what you have spawned!!! we all want in on this!!!! great idea, this is what AT was created for. Thanks again bro.


----------



## diamond-hunter

The cup holders are the icing on the cake baby! I am going to Menards tomorrow and getting the stuff to build my own. I am pretty sure my buddy will want one too once I show him.


----------



## cr0ck1

mine.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

I realy tried hard to find a 2" T that reduced to 1" so the arrow holder could be part of the bow holder part(hope your following me) But it would have looked bad after all the reducers I would have to add. Dont know about you guys but I found here they dont want you to go from 2" to 1" easily.


----------



## maddog68

Made mine last week, and love it, Haven't glued the peices yet, cause I like that fact that I can break it down for transport. Now I see you guys putting a brace for the top bar. I used 3/4 PVC cause thats what was laying around. It leaned a little with more than one bow. Now I'm glad that I didn't glue it up yet. I'll make those changes on my next day off.

Thanks for the idea. I live in the desert and there isn't a blade of grass to be found. Now I don't have to worry about laying it in the rocks.


----------



## cr0ck1

cant help it im a carpenter.. the back brace i thought was needed. lol


----------



## Ancient Archer

So where did you guys find the 2" to 1" reducer. Neither Home Depot or Lowes carries these and it doesn't look like you used two reducers to get from 2" - 1".


----------



## cr0ck1

i didnt reduce nothing.. i just put a regular piece of pvc there but DID NOT GLUE the arrow holders in.. so if i get a wider piece of pvc ill just put it in.. i just used what i had around the house and funny i had enough to do this.. lol.


----------



## Ancient Archer

cr0ck1, I'm interested in duplicating your concept, but I was referring to the other designs above that had the 2" arrow tube, or even a 3" tube. If I can't find a 2'-1" reducer I may have to go to the 1 1/2" PVC pipe size since I can find a 2"-1 1/2" reducer. However, I'd prefer the entire frame to be built from 1" PCV, plus I have some other ideas I might incorporate.


----------



## cr0ck1

you just gotta look harder at home deopt or lowes. they have all types of reducers.


----------



## Ancient Archer

Normally I would agree, but after spending a lot of time myself at each store, and then having the store "associates" look and come up empty, I asked to see if they could computer-check their inventory to see if they usually carry these items. Nope! Will have to try other plumbing stores.


----------



## Ancient Archer

I finally found some "reducers" to build my bow holder. This holder is mostly taken from the designs shown above with a couple of minor changes. Painted it to match the Testarossa finish on my bow.

I still have to get some soft, durable "edging" to place on the top end of the arrow tubes to prevent any scraping of the arrows. I tried soft rubber tubing split lengthwise and also some Tygon vinyl tubing, also split lengthwise. Neither worked as well as I wanted; they each wanted to kink and it was hard to keep them uniform. Wasn't pretty. Tomorrow I'm going to try the black corrugated electronics pre-split tubing that is normally used to wrap bundles of small wiring and as a flexible conduit. Check out the bow stand. The arrows in the RH tube are the new FatBoys I picked up yesterday. The others are the Quick Strike arrows. 

Also, I found that occasionally the bow would want to lean to the right when I placed it against the holder. I'm going to try short sections of pipe wrap on the top bar to provide a ~1/2" gap to rest the bow into. Perhaps this will stop the tendency to lean. ?????

If you guys have any other ideas for the edging that would look good, please sound off.


----------



## 4cslabs

Ancient Archer said:


> So where did you guys find the 2" to 1" reducer. Neither Home Depot or Lowes carries these and it doesn't look like you used two reducers to get from 2" - 1".


LOWES carries the reducers - they go from 2" to 1" 
Use short piece of 1" pipe then reducer then 2" coupling then 2" pipe 
Lowe's in Lebanon carries them. That's where I got mine


----------



## gwise

Huaco said:


> (2) sticks 1" pipe
> (2) 2 foot lengths of 2" pipe (Home Depot sells them pre cut)
> (6) 90 degree elbows (1" dia)
> (6) Tees (1" dia.)
> (2) 2" couplers
> (2) 2" to 1-3/4" reducers
> (2) 1-3/4" to 1" reducers
> (1) pipe insulation to fit a 1" pipe.
> 
> You nest the coupler, and two reducers to make the arrow holders. I cut 8" off each 2" pipe to make my arrow holders. They are WAY too long at full length.
> 
> Cut list:
> 
> (4) 2-1/4" lengths (2) for the rearward close joints and (2) for the arrow holder at the tee.
> (4) 20" lengths for cross bars
> (2) 25" lengths for vertical bars
> (2) 6" lengths
> (2) 8" lengths
> (2) 10 to 12" lengths
> 
> That should do it.
> Dry fit all your connections FIRST BEFORE GLUING! Get a sharpie marker and place tick marks to line up while gluing it up.
> I used the clear glue and it worked just fine. BETTER WORK QUICK WITH IT THOUGH! It sets up FAST!


I followed Huaco's material and cut list and made me one of these Friday. Workes like a champ. It is a little tall for my bows but I plan on cutting it down some so the risers rest across the top bar. Gary


----------



## SCAmmo

nice set-up....simple and effective...the best kind.


----------



## Huaco

gwise said:


> I followed Huaco's material and cut list and made me one of these Friday. Workes like a champ. It is a little tall for my bows but I plan on cutting it down some so the risers rest across the top bar. Gary


Yep... before I glued up the vertical section of mine, I checked it with my bow. I had to cut off 2 inches. Then it fit my FireCAT just fine and dandy!


----------



## Ancient Archer

I used some black Plastic Tool Dip and it worked great. Soft round edges. No worries now!


----------



## TxHunter73

AA, I really like the way you did the arrow holders...Looks good!!


----------



## whiteflag

smittysmith13 said:


> AA, I really like the way you did the arrow holders...Looks good!!


I agree!! great lookin rig! 
This has to be the best DIY thread I've ever seen!


----------



## plinker22

Very nice job guys. Looks like an easy project, especially with all the pictures and slight changes you guys have made.

Again, great DIY thread.


----------



## Ancient Archer

Thanks. This was a great project, and quite a few of us are indebted to SmittySmith13 for the idea.

If I were to make it over, I think I would change the design to have 45° angles rather than the square design for the rear bottom frame members and the rear upright member just to make it more attractive and a bit more different than the others.


----------



## blktailhunter

I like it going to the store tonite to get the material to build one


----------



## wanderersmc

you guys are great made mine today no more leaving my bow in the grass!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ancient Archer

wanderersmc said:


> you guys are great made mine today no more leaving my bow in the grass!!!!!!!!


Where's your pictures? Gotta have pictures!


----------



## deercrazy56

You guys are geniuses! I loved the idea so much i made one of my own and i accidently bought too small of pvc( i was gonna get fancy and dress it up with individual arrow holders and instead i made tip downs for ice fishing with the extra. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Kendall Archery

I gotta make one of these


----------



## Andy in SoCal

I bought my materials this AM!

The one thing I wanted to do, but couldn't find the right parts for, is to add a "foot" to each corner. 

I looked for '1" 90 degree el's w/outlet' such that I could point the outlet downward to make a foot, but I could only find them in 1/2" or 3/4."

Oh well, no biggie.

Andy


----------



## Andy in SoCal

Actually, just found a supplier near me with the 1" 90 elbow with outlet to make legs for the bow holder:
PVC Fittings Direct.

Short legs, just to get it raised up off the ground a little...

Andy


----------



## BigKelly

WOW nice job Guys!


----------



## Ancient Archer

Andy in SoCal said:


> Actually, just found a supplier near me with the 1" 90 elbow with outlet to make legs for the bow holder:
> PVC Fittings Direct.
> 
> Short legs, just to get it raised up off the ground a little...
> 
> Andy


Great idea! Are you using them midspan as well as atthe corners? 
PS Where are your pictures? Gotta have pictures. Pictures rule! :wink:


----------



## TxHunter73

Andy in SoCal said:


> Actually, just found a supplier near me with the 1" 90 elbow with outlet to make legs for the bow holder:
> PVC Fittings Direct.
> 
> Short legs, just to get it raised up off the ground a little...
> 
> Andy


Gotta see some pics...


----------



## Andy in SoCal

smittysmith13 said:


> Gotta see some pics...


Alright, alright. ;-) Gotta learn how to do it first. Let's see if this works.







Nope, let's try again.


----------



## Andy in SoCal

OK, here it is...so far.









I"m planning on lowering the upper crossbar a little, and possibly shortening the span/distance between where the risers (that hold the upper crossbar) are mounted and the lower front/padded crossbars. 

My stabilizer (not pictured) hits the ground when the bow is leaning at the angle it's at now, and I think these modifications will help angle the bow a little more upright and tilt the stabilizer up a little...

Andy


----------



## Andy in SoCal

I was thinking about adding feet midspan, so I bought these this AM:








I also found some useful reducers, etc., to make the arrow holders. The top of the male threaded cap (the middle piece of the three pieces) is flat, so the arrows are level when they're in their holders:








Closeup of the finished holders:








Andy


----------



## varmicon_qa

Every now and again you come across a fantastic idea...Smitty, this is one! Thanks for posting such a great idea! One the way back from the indoor range today I stopped by the hardware store and in about 2 hours (including painting) I was done! Plenty of room for my bow and my wife's. Sometimes the best ideas are the simplest ones...Thanks again, from one Texan to another!


----------



## TxHunter73

varmicon_qa said:


> Every now and again you come across a fantastic idea...Smitty, this is one! Thanks for posting such a great idea! One the way back from the indoor range today I stopped by the hardware store and in about 2 hours (including painting) I was done! Plenty of room for my bow and my wife's. Sometimes the best ideas are the simplest ones...Thanks again, from one Texan to another!



I like the color choice...looks great!!


----------



## aisingioro

beautiful


----------



## muzzyslinger_6

This Is a Great Idea!! I'll have to build one as soon as I get back from Afghanistan!!
GREAT JOB GUYS!


----------



## TxHunter73

muzzyslinger_6 said:


> This Is a Great Idea!! I'll have to build one as soon as I get back from Afghanistan!!
> GREAT JOB GUYS!


Muzzy, be careful over there and hurry back home...thank you for what you do my friend...


----------



## lamp_maker

*my vision*

This was such a great idea. I have three children that go with me to the bow range for the shoots. I made some modifications and came up with this.


----------



## NormPaul

*That's way to neet!!!!*



lamp_maker said:


> This was such a great idea. I have three children that go with me to the bow range for the shoots. I made some modifications and came up with this.


I really like the design and it looks great but can you design one for us ols farts that would have a seat and a bar to refresh us after a few shots???

Norm


----------



## TxHunter73

LM...that is crazy!! I love it!!


----------



## moosetrack

now thats useing the old thinker very nice


----------



## cr0ck1

im making oneof those this weekend.. where did you get the wheels?


----------



## Double S

Simple and cost effective!. Congrats. I see my next little project. Might have to make one for the neighbor Archer.


----------



## Double S

lamp_maker said:


> This was such a great idea. I have three children that go with me to the bow range for the shoots. I made some modifications and came up with this.


being a person with some disabilities. This wheeled version Rocks!!!!!!.


----------



## lamp_maker

*Wheels*

The wheels are 12" lawn mower wheels from Walmart. It is will hold four bows, arrows and snaks for a day at the bow shoot. It has been a lot of fun to work on. Each week I made improvements to get it to this. I will use it the next time on April 11. I am hoping that nothing else will change. Enjoy!!!


----------



## reden1024

genius! :shade:


----------



## McHouck

lamp_maker said:


> The wheels are 12" lawn mower wheels from Walmart. It is will hold four bows, arrows and snaks for a day at the bow shoot. It has been a lot of fun to work on. Each week I made improvements to get it to this. I will use it the next time on April 11. I am hoping that nothing else will change. Enjoy!!!


Being somewhat of an idiot, can you post the schematics or at least a parts list, so us less intelligent people can attempt to build one?


----------



## viperarcher

lamp_maker said:


> this was such a great idea. I have three children that go with me to the bow range for the shoots. I made some modifications and came up with this.


now that is cool! Great idea!


----------



## jobow81

smittysmith13 said:


> Defenitley easy to make! Most were scraps so cost was minimal. 1" PVC for the main frame and 2" PVC for the arrow holders.


All you need now is a cup holder and toilet paper holder and you got it made. Just kidn. Looks great


----------



## lamp_maker

*Thanks*



McHouck said:


> Being somewhat of an idiot, can you post the schematics or at least a parts list, so us less intelligent people can attempt to build one?


Guys at this time I don't have plans. I will see if I can't pull together a parts list and get it out.


----------



## Hawkdiesel

All you need now is a drink dispenser and a folding chair and maybe some snacks. That's an excellent job:slice::shade:


----------



## twobiscuit

I made mine today. Looks and works like a charm. Thanks smittysmith!


----------



## yoda

*Gee Wizz *

i have been watching this thread with interest to see this humble design evolve/ morph /and mutate 

All that needs to be done now is someone to make it collapse so you can store it in your boot/trunk of your car if you don't have a truck/ute 


modify a golf trolley they collapse


----------



## thumperX

Sweeeeet!!!! Smitty your a genius!!! will have me one by the weekend!!!!


----------



## DaJester

Haven't painted mine but definately will get it done this weekend.


----------



## Ancient Archer

OK, so who is going to build a remotely controlled motorized unit? One that hands you the arrow, retrieves it, scores it, and returns it to you while you are nursing a Heineken Light? :cheers:


----------



## lamp_maker

yoda said:


> i have been watching this thread with interest to see this humble design evolve/ morph /and mutate
> 
> All that needs to be done now is someone to make it collapse so you can store it in your boot/trunk of your car if you don't have a truck/ute
> 
> 
> modify a golf trolley they collapse


The one I mutated does come apart. I has three parts so that it will fit in my truck bed under the bed cover with the bow cases.


----------



## robinhood38

that is just so awsome be great 4 4-h kids to help make just way to cool


----------



## Stringaling

awesome bow stand smitty, thanks for sharing the idea. everybodys stands look great:shade:


----------



## [email protected]

That is awesome, this has got to be the greatest site on earth! THANKS FOR SHARING!!!!


----------



## tennbowhunter

*Great bow stand*

I just finished making a couple of these. What a good design! Beats the heck out of laying my bow on the ground. This site has some good ideas.


----------



## hoyt#1

Had to try it but i can take mine down :darkbeer:


----------



## riverrat70

hoyt#1 said:


> Had to try it but i can take mine down :darkbeer:



Nice very Mobile!!! I will be making one shortly pretty cool how something so simple can get peoples creative juices going.


----------



## MG13

*thanks!!*

Great Idea! I built mine yesterday and painted it this a.m. the kids think I am a master engineer now!! lol thanks for the post!!


----------



## 4cslabs

*Collapseable bow stand*



yoda said:


> i have been watching this thread with interest to see this humble design evolve/ morph /and mutate
> 
> All that needs to be done now is someone to make it collapse so you can store it in your boot/trunk of your car if you don't have a truck/ute
> 
> 
> modify a golf trolley they collapse



I made another one for a friend and to deliver it to him I didn't glue the upright or the arrow holders in. We talked about how nice it would be to have them portable. Here's an idea we came up with. I din't have time to make another one yet but if someone is in the process maybe you could try it.
Since it is important to have the upright nice and tight so the weight of the bow doesn't push it out of the Tee - We think if you drill a hole (front to back) through the tee and the bottom of the upright and use one of those spring pin clips (like you would use maybe for the tounge of a trailer to lock the latch in place) - ( a pin with a spring clip that comes around to hold it in place) it would hold the upright tight and allow it to be removed when needed. You could do the same for the arrow holders. Not as important to have them super tight but hey while your doing it might as well. 
If I get one built I'll post pics. 
Good luck to all


----------



## riverrat70

Got mine done over the weekend. Fun Project


----------



## cr0ck1

you gotta love the cr0ck1 back support brace!.. i couldnt build mine without it! looks food.


----------



## JPN

Heres mine I made today. I just need to get some foam or padding for the bow to sit on.


----------



## choncho

bow&buck said:


> looks great


it is great:thumbs_up


----------



## deerhunter81280

They all look great can't wait to build one just got my new bow madness now I will build one of these sick of laying it in the grass all the time


----------



## riverrat70

Nice Arrow Tubes JPN; Looks Great~:cheers:


----------



## TxHunter73

*Looks Great!!*

JPN...I like the angled arrow tubes!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## DaJester

I like the angled tubes also, gonna have to build another one!!!


----------



## MULIES4EVER

Glad I have not started mine yet. I love the angled tubes.


----------



## CounterPoint

*angled tubes*

Along with the angled tubes is a bit heavier frame. Nice work, I like this one very much. 

Would you post pics when you get the foam on it JPN

Thanks 

CP


----------



## j82higgs

i wish my target set up would sit in something like these but with a 28" stab plus the scope. i loved to watch this thread tho and see how smittys' design transfered from being the best this since sliced bread to being what it is now way to go smitty my hats off to ya!


----------



## Senior Archer

I trust you don't want take these on a 3-D course? Whatever happened to a quiver and a belt hook to hold the bow? You guys are getting too fancy for me.
Greetings
Senior Archer


----------



## alphamax2009

just bought the supplies to make mine. The stuff cost $31 at Menard's with camo tape. Getting ready to cut the pieces now:shade:


----------



## vwkismet

Going to the hardware store tomorrow, but I have a question first if anybody happens to read this before then!

Is it really necessary to extend the bottom frame beyond the upright? Does it torque so much that it would tip over or could you just put a piece across the front directly under the upright. (This would require a three-way corner piece, but that's obviously no big deal.)

Thanks, Michael


----------



## alphamax2009

vwkismet said:


> Going to the hardware store tomorrow, but I have a question first if anybody happens to read this before then!
> 
> Is it really necessary to extend the bottom frame beyond the upright? Does it torque so much that it would tip over or could you just put a piece across the front directly under the upright. (This would require a three-way corner piece, but that's obviously no big deal.)
> 
> Thanks, Michael


Well I almost have mine done, but I miss counted and I am short two T's.
But in making this I believe that you need to extend it. Seems to make it a little bit stronger. I went about 8" beyond on mine and I believe that seems about right for my bows. But dry fit it first and set yours bows on it and the is the best way to figure it out. 
Good luck. It took me about 45 minutes to get to the point where I need my T's. I think the longest part of this will be the camo taping. The I am going to see if I can make one small enough for my double bull blind. And that one will have a cup holder on it:darkbeer:


----------



## wademiller

these things look jst rediculously cool. great job guys.


----------



## Db65

great idea. im gonna have to make me one of those!


----------



## Andy in SoCal

vwkismet said:


> Is it really necessary to extend the bottom frame beyond the upright? Does it torque so much that it would tip over or could you just put a piece across the front directly under the upright. (This would require a three-way corner piece, but that's obviously no big deal.)


It may not be necessary at all, try it and let us know! 

Also, I used those 3-way corner pieces to make "feet" on my holders, and they had to bought from a specialty irrigation shop.

Andy


----------



## Ancient Archer

What ideas have you guys come up with for hanging releases, beer, & cigars off the bow rack? Gotta look cool & natural hooked/hung from the PVC. It's gotta make a statement, but can't look like a porcupine.


----------



## alphamax2009

*Beer holders*

I didn't do it on this one but I thought about putting two short 2"pvc pieces on the side of the uprights for drink holders. You could do this by putting a T on the upright and a piece of 1" pipe and the a 90 and the transfer from the 1" to the 2" just like for the arrows holders. Hey and you can hang your release on the 90 bend as well. NOW TO MOUNT THE FLAT SCREEN I WILL LEAVE TO SOMEONE ELSE. Got to have it for football season:shade:


----------



## alphamax2009

*Pic's*

Here are pic's of mine with my helper and hunting buddy. I drilled holes across the bottom to drain the water. I did the whole side because of unlevel ground. This is a very easy project for a father, or grandpa, and their favorite hunting partner


----------



## Andy in SoCal

alphamax2009, you made yours on New Years Day, 2007?! ;-)

Gotta love having a child to share this type of stuff with. Makes it all worthwhile...

Great job! 

Andy


----------



## alphamax2009

TTT for a great project


----------



## bandchaser

*My Rack*

I broke my neck trying to tie my idea's and a few others together, and this is what i came up with! My arrow tubes pivot 360 degrees, so that I can turn them upside down to prevent water build up. Also, everybody is not the same height!
Also, the back bar is to mount an accessory tray for drinks, tools, or whatever you may need! And I eliminated the need for feet with the raised cam seat!

I will add another picture later with the finished paint job!

Whatcha think about this design????


----------



## madarchery

I would have used the feet. You will find 4 contact points to be more stable on uneven ground then will a continuous bar.


I gotta get mine built. Its been way to long since this post started the fire to try one.


----------



## TxHunter73

I think it is awesome what you guys keep turning this thing into!!! Band, that sucker looks great!!


----------



## georgiabuckdan

Really You guys rock! Verry nice Ideas!


----------



## bandchaser

*My Finished Product!!*

Here is my completed version for my bow rack. I pretty much have level ground, so legs were not needed. It also got the cam up off the ground.

I have come up with plans for one with 6 legs, and a flat version with a sit down shooting seat in the front for practicing!

Then designed one that resembles a 2 wheel dolly with front leveling legs!

Still working out the kinks for one that collapses!


----------



## Perrin713

can someone post how much material is needed 4 a stand. im bored with a broken collar bone. need a project to do. thanks


----------



## bandchaser

There is a parts list on page 3 or 4. But I designed mine on paper, but it helps to know plumbing parts through and through! I do!

Have fun, and get better!


----------



## alphamax2009

I was able to buy the PVC in 5' sections. To make the one you see in my post it took 4 1" pieces. 1 2" section, 6 1" 90degree pieces 6 1" T's, And 2 2" to 1 1/2" conver. And 2 liners for the 1 1/2 end that brought it down to 1". And one jar of clear glue. And I used Camo duck tape and 1 can of spray paint. Hope that helps you out. Before you glue it all up try to dry fit it to see how your bow fits. Forgot, you also need the pipe insulator for the it to. In all I spent about $30. The camo tape cost the most


----------



## riverrat70

bandchaser said:


> Here is my completed version for my bow rack. I pretty much have level ground, so legs were not needed. It also got the cam up off the ground.
> 
> I have come up with plans for one with 6 legs, and a flat version with a sit down shooting seat in the front for practicing!
> 
> Then designed one that resembles a 2 wheel dolly with front leveling legs!
> 
> Still working out the kinks for one that collapses!


I like it!! when you come up with a tray for the back bar post it all completed I thought about that with mine but I didn't have any thing lying around to use for a tray. Great job :tongue:


----------



## huntxs

Here's my version (built last night). I had to add a cup holder though

Edited to add that I'll probably trim my arrow holders by about 5" or so. 

Thanks for the great ideas guys.


----------



## stillern

*Flipping Sweet*

Bump for a great idea. And in the words of one Napolean Dynomite: "Flipping Sweet!"


----------



## fulldraw2002

way to use your head,looks good and works great NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tom v.

Hi All, did you see the design on bowhunting ohio.com???, i belong to that site and the dimensions are along with the photo's, these are really awesome!!


----------



## 9906 joseph

*bow holder*

my finished bow holder:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## madarchery

I have yet to build mine. But I will toss the idea for the collapsible version.

Your upright bow holder. You take and T-off from the nearest cam bar. You will need to make the vertical legs longer. But you leave this T loose and when folded it will match the front of the base. The angle brace is also move able. 

Now you lift up the vertical bow holder, lift up the diagonal brace and insert into the brace T. And there ya have it. 

Lift up the vertical bow bracket up off the Diagonal T and collapse the diagonal brace. Fold the Vertical holder on top and secure with bungee.

It simple even though I write for crap. Also Instead of cutting the base tubes. Use an oversized T for the hinges and leave the base bars solid. Now no reason to pin and wory about the darn thing coming apart.


----------



## ccjh97

I built on of these from the ideas on here and it turned out awesome. Although i had no parts to use so had to buy everything from lowes which added up to just around a $100.00 wife was  but i was  I did build it out 2 in pvc with 3 in arrow holders and put four eight inch tires on it with a towing strap. I didnt glue the upright bow support or the arrow holders in place so i can break it down for storage and hang it on the wall. The best part is with wheels and tow strap my dog tows it for me:shade:


----------



## Full draw 61

this is one of the best dam things i have ever seem good job i may even have to make one myself


----------



## ILLbucknut

I built mine like the one in the 1st post. I just checked in on this thread and MAN!, I'm gonna have'ta build a different bow holder. You guys have came up with some cool ideas, got a few of my own also.

Thinking of a T.V. shelf...... watch Tiffany while the boy and I shot.

BTW..... I drilled holes in the bottom of mine also for the water to drain.


----------



## trizzot

*bow holder*









My custom Bow rack With BEER HOLDERS!!!!


----------



## JustDisGuy

Thanks for the idea, SmittySmith13. I saw your thread and had to build one - laying the bow down in the grass just wasn't an option anymore. I don't have any pics, but it looks much like yours. Only difference is I used 1.5" PVC and 4" chunks for arrow holders.

Cheers!


----------



## bowhunter1977

*Here's a full drawing with a bill of material I made up......*

I'm new here and trying to help you guys out as much as you've helped me. Let me know if this works for you.


----------



## StrutStopper

These look great! When I'm done with my honey-do list I think I know what my next project will be! If I was shooting at 3D targets, I might throw in a built in lube tube but I just shoot at a bag in the back yard.


----------



## Archerynut008

WOW! i'm loving all these ideas and different designs. Might just have to build one myself.


----------



## medicsnoke

you guys crack me up
whats it costing everyone to make one of these?


----------



## Big Johnc

Here is one that has been on the ASA Pro/Am this year.
T-Bone Liked it too!!!!


----------



## BLue677

some suggest, other than support the lower part at cam, y not underneath the stabilizer


----------



## TH30060X

simply, but effective. I like it


----------



## seatec

Ill try this again. Wayne


----------



## seatec

Another one. Wayne


----------



## oldschoolcj5

that table top looks pretty handy ... nice job


----------



## seatec

The table is handy for my release, bug spray, beverage, etc. Was going to makke it square, that would not look right , so I decided to make it look like a target:smile: Wayne


----------



## bowhunter1977

*Had waaaaaayyyyy too much fun with this!!!!!*

Here's an all in one. I made it so the paper stand can be removed.


----------



## bowhunter1977

Let's try that again.....


----------



## bowhunter1977

As you can see, this is on a larger scale than most. It will work great for myself, as I usually have multiple shooters at on time.


----------



## oldschoolcj5

*Finally got a little shop time*

Mine looks a lot like JPN's but here it is. All 2" PVC parts on this one. I'll change to black zipties sooner or later - white is what I had at the time.


----------



## tsgosnell

My son and I made ours last night, works great, I will post some pics when we get it glued, and camo'ed Thanks for the ideas


----------



## jstalljon

Loved this thread, and all the variations...built mine out of 1 1/2 drain pipe since I work in an RV plant!  Of course beverage holder was critical! :darkbeer:


----------



## RISKYB

good job guys


----------



## thack3100

awesome job


----------



## Quantrill

*Another one*

The wife and I built ours tonight. Sweet.


----------



## tsgosnell

*Mine*

:darkbeer: Got mine finished, no more grassy bow!


----------



## nt7332

very nice im going to pick up some supplies!


----------



## GADuckaholic

Man, I can hardly wait to get the stuff and make mine!!!


----------



## nt7332

here is mine!


----------



## warchild

Cool design got me thinking would make a good fishing rod holder as well.Only thing I would add would be a cup holder.


----------



## Jacob05

Thanks Smitty  After reading all these post and seeing what you've started, I had to get in on it. On Saturday my son and I went to get everything I'd need to build one for myself. I still need to get some pipe padding and give it a paint job so until then this is my version with a drink/accessory table on the front of it 

It sure beats laying down in the grass and worrying if Jake (my son who's now shooting with me) might step on it.




























​


----------



## fishintom5

Good job. Great idea. I am going to build one for my house and rhe range at the camp.

Tom Hardy


----------



## potter88

I used Huaco's plans and I have to say that it is a great and easy to build stand and cant wait to use it. I have a home depot around the corner from work so i left at 12 and got back and had it constructed by 1. All i have left is take it home cut the 2" pipe down for the arrows take it apart put glue on and then pait it and for anyone who is wondering.

supplies bought at home depot 
1" x 10' @ $2.44
1" tee @ $0.59
1" 90 @ $0.48
1" Fitting (to use with cupler for the 1" to 2" for arrow holder) @ $1.10
1" coupler @ $1.02
2" by 2' @ $2.18
pvc cement @ $3.76
1" pipe insulation @ $2.25

With tax it was all under $30


Thanks for the ideas guys


----------



## dougdad

*So Cool !*

I am gong to dig out the left overs, the glue, and the saw and make one. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Browning w/ HHA

thanks i love it i spent $12.63 at lowes


----------



## Special_K

Anynamewilldo said:


> For paint I was going to use Krylon ultra flat camouflage paint from wal-mart. Runs about 4.60 a can. They have two colors for the camo part but im just going to paint it with solid with th darker of the two. The reason I picked this paint is cause it says it is made with fusion paint technology for plastic so you would want to make sure the paint you get says that. I will let you know how it sticks tonight. Havnt built it yet but ill paint some just to see how it works.


I would go and buy the expencive stuff, just buy some flat green, brown and black. I did this with my feeders and it looked awesome. And they were only 1.98 a can at wallyfart.:smile:


----------



## jlkbuckmaster1

*bow stand*

I finished mine tonight. I modified it a little so that the cam is off of the ground. Thanks for the original idea.


----------



## Dee74

Huaco said:


> (2) sticks 1" pipe
> (2) 2 foot lengths of 2" pipe (Home Depot sells them pre cut)
> (6) 90 degree elbows (1" dia)
> (6) Tees (1" dia.)
> (2) 2" couplers
> (2) 2" to 1-3/4" reducers
> (2) 1-3/4" to 1" reducers
> (1) pipe insulation to fit a 1" pipe.
> 
> You nest the coupler, and two reducers to make the arrow holders. I cut 8" off each 2" pipe to make my arrow holders. They are WAY too long at full length.
> 
> Cut list:
> 
> (4) 2-1/4" lengths (2) for the rearward close joints and (2) for the arrow holder at the tee.
> (4) 20" lengths for cross bars
> (2) 25" lengths for vertical bars
> (2) 6" lengths
> (2) 8" lengths
> (2) 10 to 12" lengths
> 
> That should do it.
> Dry fit all your connections FIRST BEFORE GLUING! Get a sharpie marker and place tick marks to line up while gluing it up.
> I used the clear glue and it worked just fine. BETTER WORK QUICK WITH IT THOUGH! It sets up FAST!


I used this supply list and it worked great, the Lowes I shopped at did not have all the reducers so I bought a 1" to 2" bushing and a 2"coupler instead for each arrow holder, this woked great. I did cut 2 small circles out of wood paneling to fit in the bushing so my arrows did not fall into the one inch pipe, even cardboard would work if you did not have paneling. As others have said the vertical uprights for your bow need to be custom measured. I wanted my bow resting on the riser and not the limbs. And I used the suggestions of dry fitting and marking the pipe with a sharpie for gluing that saved ALOT of hassle. For under $20 this is a great idea. 1


----------



## oldschoolcj5

keep um comin ... some creative minds out here!


----------



## bjtc_brian

*Bow holder(My Version)*

Okay, I made mine tonight. I will post the pictures of it tomorrow. Great idea, but too many DIY's are going to get me divorced or filing for bankruptcy... :teeth:


----------



## bjtc_brian

*My Version*

Okay, here is my version. It is not glued yet. I am still deciding on whether to lengthen it a little bit so the bows fit better.


----------



## Special_K

Damn guy's these are looking great. Some pretty ingenious idea's.


----------



## MR Pilsner

I shoot a longbow so I have yet to work out a bow holder and arrow holder of sorts, here is what I have done for my target though in the mean time.


----------



## rutin4fun

*mounting tables*

Hey guys these are awesome stands thanks for all the ideas. I am plainning on making one this weekend. Got a question for the guys with the tables on there bow holders. What are you using to mount them to the pvc? are the just plywood tables?


----------



## Igofish2

*More Power*

All these stands are great ideas, how about something more mobile? How about a stand on wheels w/ a motor. Maybe a 12v. motor, small go-cart engine or maybe a small block Chevy:jaw::laugh::laugh:

Seriously, I'll be making one this weekend using a little of each. Thanks


----------



## bowhunter35

*bow stand*

I put this one together tonight..all 1 1/2 pvc


----------



## cptbrain

Cool!


----------



## compshooter

*homemade quiver*

has any body ever made a homemade magnectic quiver thanks any pics or what u used would be helpful


----------



## anvil

You can use 3M weather stripping addhesive to hold the pipe wrap, Thats what the plumbers use.


----------



## anvil

I almost forgot you should clean the pipe before using the glue.


----------



## IL~Hunter

You know I'm going to make one kinda like the last one with the little tables for ashtray/cellphone and what not but the only thing im afraid of is the bow rocking side to side when set down. So i plan on put little Ts every couple of inches (most bows have have a max width of 2 inches Not the limbs the riser) so they will have a snug fit for not moving side to side. So you can have like 4 guys on one and not bumpin each others bows.


----------



## billy67

:thumbs_up


----------



## COATED

ttt!!!!


----------



## marcelog

:thumbs_up


----------



## anvil

I was thinking of tilting the lower back pipe up a little so i could use it for rifles and insted of using pipe wrap use this duplicolor truckbed liner
I wish it came in different colors like rino liner. Its only 10.oo a 16 oz can..


----------



## ygraines

That's looks awesome!


----------



## tarleet

Nice even has arrow holders....


----------



## Hoytec12

ttt


----------



## COATED

ttt for one of the finest threads!


----------



## ToxArch1

Here's my version using 1-1/4" and 2" pipe. I've ordered camo tape to finish it off.

Thanks Smitty


----------



## artvid

*collapsible stand*

To the creative guys out there,

How about a collapsible stand that can be easily dismantled and can be carried in a bag? 

How about a stand that can accommodate both compound and recurve bows?

I need ideas from the inventors in this thread.

Regards,
ArtVid


----------



## garb72

wow all looks so great! better than nails in the fence


----------



## patterstdeer

*Bowholder*

I couldn't stand looking at all these great looking stands so i had to make me one too !!!!!!!!!!! I built the bag holder a while back now I am set for a little back yard fun. The Reezen Rack !!!!


----------



## vnvgunner

Great info here, I shall start on mine. Thanks.


----------



## asa1485

Looks great!  Thinking of using yuor leg design and builing a bow rack with it so I don't have to bend over to pick up the bow. Just lazy I guess. LOL


----------



## JDS-1

Well that's enough info for me! I will have to make one now (tired of just laying mine on the ground and the dogs sniffing it)

Pic's coming soon......


----------



## icefishur96

These are awesome! I will have to build me one of the bag stations too!!


----------



## nochunter

WOW,
I'm truely impressed:thumbs_up.I just got done reading a post by a new member trashing our forum saying its only a bashing forum and nothing else.Well this alone sure proves him wrong. What great idea's and personal modifications you guys have made. I'm gonna be making one of these myself this weekend. Thanks so much!


----------



## JDS-1

Does the pipe foam keep the bows from sliding? I just built one of these about 10 minutes ago and my bow seems to want to keep rotating (sliding) to the right. If I take off my quiver it seems to help a little.


----------



## TxHunter73

JDS, the pipe foam does help to keep it from sliding...

I love the ways you guys keep changing it and making it your own...Awesome!!!


----------



## Silent Death 54

bowgirl5 said:


> What about for a recurve??? I have a hoyt recurve and i dislike most stands used by the common club i attend because all the bows knock against one another. How could this be altered to hold my Hoyt Nexus? I realize it would have to be longer, but how to protect the bottom limb?


Instead of using the two lower pieces covered with foam pipe insulation, and trying to balance the bow on top like the compounds. You could drill a few large holes in the top of the pipe. Press foam inside on the bottom of it so the end of the limb doesn't touch bottom, and use some 3/8 rubber fuel line, split down one side length-wise, making a "C", to make a protective ring around the cut-out of the pipe to protect the side of the limb and the string. 

Stay Safe,
Franz


----------



## beman

*stand*

would 1/2'' or 3/4'' pipe work?


----------



## deadonit

that looks awesome,great job....


----------



## Unk Bond

Big Johnc said:


> Here is one that has been on the ASA Pro/Am this year.
> T-Bone Liked it too!!!!




Hello this one, and the one with Wal Mart wheels. How are they attached.


----------



## JDS-1

*Here's mine!*

Might add a arrow holder or something to it later.


----------



## BowHunterFett

This is a great idea, always thought about doing something like this, but never persued it, now I have to get one made, lots of good ideas on here.


----------



## Atheist

Haha you PVC guys are so funny...

Not a rip on this at all, but for me personally I just have a screw in bow holder out back, don't need anything more than that!


----------



## neo71665

The guys wondering about gray PVC, its nothing more than pvc electrical conduit. You can get it in 40 and 80 but its normally more costly than the white stuff, and yes its UV stable where the white is not unless covered.

We have a ton of the scraps at work and I been meaning to build a bag stand, now I have something else to build.


----------



## caskins269

Yep, made myself one this summer with the same specs. Works great. Only thing it needs now is a can holder for my beer when I go to retrieve my arrows. LOL


----------



## ejd1017

ttt


----------



## athomPT

swweeeeeet, great now I have another project!


----------



## wes589

:thumbs_up Great idea! Neat to see everyone's interpretation of the idea and what they come up with. Mine isn't real fancy. I had all kinds of ideas like a cup holder and a shelf but decided to go with a more simple plan as I was standing in the plumbing isle of Lowe's.  What I did do and I think is a plus, is move the arrow holders to the front and get them out of the way of putting on and taking off your bow from the stand. The holders also screw on and off; as well as the upright, no glue there so it's easy to take down for storage or transport. Before I glued the arrow tubes in to the reducer, I took a 2.5" wholesaw and cut out 2 peices of 1/4 plywood. Slip them in the reducer, then glue in the 2", you have an arrow stopper that can't come out, with a hole for water drainage (if you leave it outside). I stole someone's tool dip idea for the holders as well. Gives you a nice smooth edge and looks slick! I'd like to add wheels later :wink:


----------



## wes589

Arrow Stop


----------



## jlnel

nice


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Those are all nice bow stands. Pretty cool and thanks for the heat idea.


----------



## SharpEnd

Man you guys are crazy...




but......I bought all my PVC last night. Lowes had pvc "bushing" that will connect a 2" coupler to a 1" pipe, so it replaces the two reducers in the parts list from a few pages back with one part. Pretty busy the next couple of weeks, I'm sure it will be February before I have time to build.


----------



## Champion5

nice i just built one last night!!!!


----------



## Mathews Z7

ok just built it yesterday got the Z7 on it and looking good


----------



## special

These are awesome guys...Ive gotta have one!

Now where do I put the motor??:shade:


----------



## wvnimrod

I know what I'm going to be doing this weekend!! This is a AWSOME idea,can't wait to put mine together.:thumbs_up


----------



## NHProFF

These are sweet. Deffinately at he top of my to-do list.


----------



## CCAelder

Just built mine today. Came out fantastic and was easy to do! Thanks for sharing your idea.


----------



## P/J Rat

Sweet!, this weekends project! B-day and Christmas gifts for all my Bow hunting buddies!


----------



## jleepeters

Had to put some legs on mine, just bc I am to lazy to bend over and pick my bow up, still gotta finish the paint or duct tape wrapping, haven't decided which one yet, but heres a pic of it all glued together with the PSE sitting on it.


----------



## Christopher67

bowhunter1977 said:


> I'm new here and trying to help you guys out as much as you've helped me. Let me know if this works for you.




WOW!! :mg: Thank you! I've got something to do now!~ Thank you everyone !! :darkbeer::darkbeer::thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Greybeard11

I love this idea. My son and I made target stands like this and they work great. This will be our next project. I have ran the printer out of paper printing pictures so I can use different ideas and make my own. I love the one with wheels.Awesome. I'll post pics when done. Thanks to all for these ideas.


----------



## jasonwal

Great ideas! This will be a fun little project for me and the boys....


----------



## alpha_dog

Getting the supplies tonight to do mine!! Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## goldfish

great design i am going to have to do this when i get home. perfect for the yard or camping


----------



## alpha_dog

Well here's mine:










All I gotta do now is paint it flat black and red!! Also, what did you gusy put around the 2" tube so your arrow wont get scratched from the pvc?? Thanks!!


----------



## Mindzeye

bow_madness said:


> Well here's mine:
> what did you guys put around the 2" tube so your arrow wont get scratched from the pvc?? Thanks!!


Tool Plasti-Dip for the Arrow holders..
First post/thread etc..

Question though.. I just started doing indoor shoots.. is there a way to make it smaller for 1 bow and STILL keep stability? we have 18 lanes.. but its VERY tight quarters.. Just a thought anyone??


----------



## fireman158

I just picked up the stuff to build mine.

Mindzeye, Im building mine for 1 bow maybe 2 but smaller than some of the others so I will let you know about the stability.


----------



## brandonxc

this is great. im going to lowes this afternoon to pick stuff up, ive printed so may pictures out of your guys, i cant wait to get started, the wife is just gonna laugh at me, "something else for your bow i assume" thats exactly what she will say. HAHA


----------



## Top Gauge

*Thanks all for the great ideas!*

Here is my version of the bow holder. I still have to wrap it in camo tape, put lawn mower wheels on and paint the corners camo green. Notice the shelf with hooks for hanging range finders and such. I am also thinking of attaching some trays to the shelf so that when I move the stand nothing falls off the shelf. This is a perfect addition to my barn, lucky me I have a 55 yard indoor range with archery workshop 50 paces from my front door.


----------



## oldschoolcj5

sweet!! 55 yards indoor would be VERY NICE


----------



## Outback7028

Archery, PVC and Duct Tape......God Bless America.....!:thumbs_up


----------



## oldschoolcj5

Outback7028 said:


> Archery, PVC and Duct Tape......God Bless America.....!:thumbs_up


x2 ... AMEN


----------



## dirtstalker

Hey guys, these things are awesome, that's why i'm building one. One question for you folks though, I shoot and tune with a full quiver on my bow, because that's how I hunt with it. If my arrows are in the quiver, they touch the ground before the cams do, any of you all made one of these bow holders that fits your cams without the arrows touching the 'cradle' of the holder? thanks for any advice or help!


----------



## BowBoy78

dirtstalker said:


> Hey guys, these things are awesome, that's why i'm building one. One question for you folks though, I shoot and tune with a full quiver on my bow, because that's how I hunt with it. If my arrows are in the quiver, they touch the ground before the cams do, any of you all made one of these bow holders that fits your cams without the arrows touching the 'cradle' of the holder? thanks for any advice or help!


put your bow upside down with the top cam in the bottom space:wink:


----------



## Mindzeye

fireman158 said:


> I just picked up the stuff to build mine.
> 
> Mindzeye, Im building mine for 1 bow maybe 2 but smaller than some of the others so I will let you know about the stability.


Any update??


----------



## fireman158

Just got my bow back from the shop so I will have a update shortly.


----------



## fireman158

Still needs arrow tubes cut,glued, and painted. It's 11 1/2" W X 26" L.


----------



## dlhazelwood

bandchaser said:


> Here is my completed version for my bow rack. I pretty much have level ground, so legs were not needed. It also got the cam up off the ground.
> 
> I have come up with plans for one with 6 legs, and a flat version with a sit down shooting seat in the front for !
> 
> Then designed one that resembles a 2 wheel dolly with front leveling legs!
> 
> Still working out the kinks for one that collapses!


would you post your plans? the sit down shooting seat in the front, sounds like a good way to practice shoot out of a blind?


----------



## fireman158

After shooting last night I changed it a bit. I was able to shorten the length to 22"s by making the angled piece longer and the upright shorter.

Hope this helps Mindzeye.


----------



## Notloc

Does anybody have a list as to the parts needed (& size/length PVC also) and dimensions of the stand?


----------



## jasonwal

Here you go, this is for the ones on the first few pages...



Huaco said:


> (2) sticks 1" pipe
> (2) 2 foot lengths of 2" pipe (Home Depot sells them pre cut)
> (6) 90 degree elbows (1" dia)
> (6) Tees (1" dia.)
> (2) 2" couplers
> (2) 2" to 1-3/4" reducers
> (2) 1-3/4" to 1" reducers
> (1) pipe insulation to fit a 1" pipe.
> 
> You nest the coupler, and two reducers to make the arrow holders. I cut 8" off each 2" pipe to make my arrow holders. They are WAY too long at full length.
> 
> Cut list:
> 
> (4) 2-1/4" lengths (2) for the rearward close joints and (2) for the arrow holder at the tee.
> (4) 20" lengths for cross bars
> (2) 25" lengths for vertical bars
> (2) 6" lengths
> (2) 8" lengths
> (2) 10 to 12" lengths
> 
> That should do it.
> Dry fit all your connections FIRST BEFORE GLUING! Get a sharpie marker and place tick marks to line up while gluing it up.
> I used the clear glue and it worked just fine. BETTER WORK QUICK WITH IT THOUGH! It sets up FAST!


----------



## Notloc

jasonwal said:


> Here you go, this is for the ones on the first few pages...


Great, thanks Jason!


----------



## jasonwal

I know most are made out of 1" I am wondering if it is worth for strength to bump it up to 1.25" or if that is a waste?


----------



## hehawboy

Great job .But a like to have a couple of beers while shooting in my back yard ,I would use a tee fitting and increase it 3" so it would hold a cold beer .It would replace the top 90 bend


----------



## cleatus2506

Here's my rendition of the Bow Holder. I used the same general idea but added a handle and wheels so it can be pulled like a golf bag cart. I also put short legs on the opposite side as the wheels so it will set somewhat level with the wheels on, this also gets the bottom cam off the ground. I made the arrow holders removable and made short pieces with caps on them to use if the holder will be left outside. The red pieces are painted with mulit-surface paint and the black is spray plastic like you'd use for tool grips. I also added the net shelf over the braces between the handle and upright rest as well as two cup holders cause sometimes you just gotta have a little ******* bling!!! Here's a few pics to illustrate.


----------



## mrfirebird73

Special_K said:


> I would go and buy the expencive stuff, just buy some flat green, brown and black. I did this with my feeders and it looked awesome. And they were only 1.98 a can at wallyfart.:smile:


If you want paint to stick to almost any material get some Bulldog Adhesion Promoter. We use it on difficult materials like vinyl and problematic plastic parts on cars. Works great just read the label and you will not have any problems. Then spray whatever kind of paint you want on top of it. :shade:


----------



## deerslayer451

Right to the top and marked


----------



## august faria

well i had to adapt mine a little, i shoot oneida's... so i changed it a little...


----------



## august faria

and another


----------



## YZ125MM700

Where ya guys getting camo tape? I did a quick search and really didnt come up with much. Thanks


----------



## jasonwal

YZ125MM700 said:


> Where ya guys getting camo tape? I did a quick search and really didnt come up with much. Thanks


Some say Wal-Mart, but ours does not carry it. I found it at Fleet Farm for $4.99 a roll.


----------



## matlocc

*anyone see the need for this????*

What if you used a 1 1/2 slid over a 1 inch and make holes through each so that you can adjust the height of the front support by using a pin?
I am trying to figure out how to make one that will fit kids and adult bows at the same time.

Chuck


----------



## jasonwal

matlocc said:


> What if you used a 1 1/2 slid over a 1 inch and make holes through each so that you can adjust the height of the front support by using a pin?
> I am trying to figure out how to make one that will fit kids and adult bows at the same time.
> 
> Chuck



Great idea! Or on that top bar splitting it at two different heights.... One side for taller and one side for smaller....


----------



## jasonwal

Here is our version... Mom is out of town for the weekend so we had "Craft Night"


----------



## Christopher67

jasonwal said:


> Here is our version... Mom is out of town for the weekend so we had "Craft Night"



That is awsome, i love it ! :thumbs_up


----------



## Unk Bond

I like-Very nice.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

This version is similar to the others in this thread, except it is covered with Digital Army Camo duck tape.:shade: (And yes, we shoot Martin bows):shade:


----------



## AmishArcher

got all my supplies about an hour ago. I've got a project tonight!!!


----------



## AmishArcher

Not the prettiest pic in the world, but I wanted to post it up. I spray bombed it black because that's what I had. I wanted to get the bow off the ground a little more so I used a couple extra 90's and raised the bottom of the holder, and I wanted a shelf to set my allen wrench and rangefinder etc, so I put a T on the upward brace and brought it out 9 inches or so. Just screwed the plywood into the pvc. Works like a dream!


----------



## Sportsman's

Very nice bow holder. The only thing about getting on this web site is. After seeing all the things you people are building that is so nice it is cutting into my shooting time. I have to build one of these. Thinks for the idea.


----------



## pacnate

Get paid today!! 

Going to get the stuff tonight!!!

Post pics when finished!
Thanks for an awesome idea


----------



## AmishArcher

Sportsman's said:


> Very nice bow holder. The only thing about getting on this web site is. After seeing all the things you people are building that is so nice it is cutting into my shooting time. I have to build one of these. Thinks for the idea.


You're telling me! in the last month i've HAD to build a lifetime target, some homemade lighted nocks, and my bow holder.

I actually put an arm off the top of my lifetime target where I can hang my rinehart for BH shooting, or a golf ball on fish line to try some fun shooting. Its a blast to nail that thing and send it spinning.


----------



## Z-Rider

Just finished building my bow holder this morning. Works great! Just need to paint it up and do some gluing.


----------



## richwood08

This is awesome gonna attempt to build me one tonight great idea smitty


----------



## krachall

I just discovered this thread and have really, really enjoyed watching the designs evolve from a great idea into an elaborate, functional device. I'll be making mine soon.

Has anyone thought about using a bike water bottle cage as a cup holder? You could pop-rivet them onto any of the vertical sections and it would be the perfect size for a variety of beverages.


----------



## tcoarcher

I too shoot an Oneida Like August! Will definately use a configuration of this stand excellent Idea!


----------



## boardin4u

We went with the 2 braces at 45's for the bow stand. worked out well. Also, went with the 3 arrow tubes on the end so we can all stand and shoot from the same spot behind the holder. 

I love the evolution of this design. Cant wait to finish it off with a bit of paint...


----------



## systemnt

OK.. ya'll got to stop.. my wifes gonna kill me..
Everytime I look at this thread I have to incorporate some of ya'll's new additions to my pvc bow stand...
by the time im done I'll be able to haul a 4 wheeler with it..

great thread..awesome ideas..


----------



## mathews4lifeZ7

Sweet set up guys can't wait to build my own.


----------



## Ambesi

*Thanks!!!*

I found this thread earlier this week and had time to whip one of these bad boys out last night. Thanks so much for sharing this ingenious idea!!! :thumb: It was so easy and quick to build. I didn't incorporate any cool things like a table, wheels, or drink holder, and I obviously haven't purdied it up yet. That's next. I've really enjoyed all the cool stuff you all have done though!


----------



## ka30270

reference


----------



## Michael Myers

Here is my First one,Built last Sept.Working on a 2nd One for my Papa.!!Great Idea!!!Love it!!


----------



## poppingrunt

Heres mine took me an hour but wish i would have used pvc, the abs was spendy


----------



## emesa

Just picked up the gear at Home Depot last night, can't WAIT to put it together. Thanks so much to all who posted pictures and instructions, that was incredibly helpful in finding all of it, considering I am clueless when it comes to plumbing parts.
Will post pictures when done this weekend!!


----------



## no alibi

does your bow lean in any way when on the stand or does it stay put.i work for the water dept. so i guess you know whats next.nice jod!


----------



## poppingrunt

:smile:


no alibi said:


> does your bow lean in any way when on the stand or does it stay put.i work for the water dept. so i guess you know whats next.nice jod!


I marked the foam where the cam sat and made two tiny grooves for my cam to sit in so it didnt roll from one side to the other.:smile:


----------



## 3Dshooter68

Bump!


----------



## yanks56150

I have one also. They work great. I mounted a couple drink holders on mine for when it gets a little heated on the range.


----------



## pavan

*Don't leave mine out. Different from anything else here*

I really wanted to keep the cam off the ground because sometimes the grass is damp.


----------



## Jbooter

Really sweet stands guys!


----------



## jackh

Top Gauge said:


> Here is my version of the bow holder. I still have to wrap it in camo tape, put lawn mower wheels on and paint the corners camo green. Notice the shelf with hooks for hanging range finders and such. I am also thinking of attaching some trays to the shelf so that when I move the stand nothing falls off the shelf. This is a perfect addition to my barn, lucky me I have a 55 yard indoor range with archery workshop 50 paces from my front door.


did you buy that shelf as a pre made unit and just mounted it to the stand? looks really good


----------



## bhuntin

Hey croc, did you build this holder for a bow madness? Will a madness even fit on the rack,with the dimenisions you provided? Thanks.


----------



## jackh

my version. there will be a 19x22" shelf for ranger finders, release, beer etc. still need to cut the arrow holders down a bit, tool dip them and then paint the whole thing. will hold 2 bows easily, possibly 3. base is roughly 22x42"


----------



## bp6469

I am thinking on mine that I will incorporate two 1" pipes running on either side of the bow from the top bar to the bottom bar where the cam sits. I plan to leave a little room to set the bow in and that way insures that it will not slide into another bow or fall over. My 11 year daughter is getting into archery and I KNOW they do not mean to do destruction, but you know how it goes with kids. Plus I figure it will protect my bow from my buddies when they get too excited and do not make sure that the bow is set and snug before walking away. Add security for the investment.


----------



## gagodfrey

If I weren't moving in a week I'd be off to Lowe's. Oh well, Colorado has PVC too 

Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## Reel-Break

Built one today as well no pics but I`m now going to add the beverage holder tomorrow.


----------



## purplewg

Here's mine. I copied someone's here. It now has two cup holders on it also. lol


----------



## cruss

smittysmith13 said:


> yeah camo tape. I started off using some cloth type, but it started pealing the next day so I finished it with good ol' "Duck Tape"...


Sweet!


----------



## Christopher67

purplewg said:


> Here's mine. I copied someone's here. It now has two cup holders on it also. lol



Very nice indeed! :thumbs_up


----------



## hog7

what length are you making yours


----------



## purplewg

If you are referring to mine, I am pretty sure there is a cut list in this thread somewhere. I modified mine more to fit my PSE Brute though. If you can't find the cut list let me know I will dig mine out.


----------



## petrey10

cleatus2506 said:


> here's my rendition of the bow holder. I used the same general idea but added a handle and wheels so it can be pulled like a golf bag cart. I also put short legs on the opposite side as the wheels so it will set somewhat level with the wheels on, this also gets the bottom cam off the ground. I made the arrow holders removable and made short pieces with caps on them to use if the holder will be left outside. The red pieces are painted with mulit-surface paint and the black is spray plastic like you'd use for tool grips. I also added the net shelf over the braces between the handle and upright rest as well as two cup holders cause sometimes you just gotta have a little ******* bling!!! Here's a few pics to illustrate.


winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Renae

I have an Alphamax 32 and my kids both have the Nuclear Ice. Any suggestions on how to make it hold my larger bow _and_ their tiny little bows?


----------



## SilasWayneHall

"Awwwwww. You'll have to forgive my firend...he's a little slow" haha love the dumb n' dumber quote. Looks awesome man!


----------



## double o

Heres mine....... I designed mine to accompany small riser bows like kids bows and the other side is a little higher for longer risers. If you would like the specs feel free to pm me.


----------



## dghuntingstore

I'm startn to hate looking on here while I'm at work. I can't get home fast enough to make mine. And I've got two more weeks to go!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorkid1

awesome. looks nice.


----------



## ericgarske68

LIGHTBULB! awesome idea!


----------



## Renae

Here is the bow stand I made. I think I am going to try putting an additional bar at the bottom and another below the top bar on the next one to accommodate the smaller bows.







I did end up wrapping the arrow tubes in camo tape as well. I made the arrow tubes from 3" pipe instead of 2" pipe.







It was more expensive than I expected. It cost about $45-$50 in supplies.


----------



## soonerman001

this is the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## yard-dart2

X2...



brent thie said:


> this is an example of what at is all about: Archers helping archers!! Great job and very functional. Thanks fellas!!!


----------



## yard-dart2

FYI, there is spray paint that is specifically for plastics. I've used the Krylon product on pvc and after two years in the sun on my boat it looks new. I like the camo on the bow holder, just thinking of the joints.


----------



## JustinTH

I just came acrossed this thread the other night and today I am proud to say me and the wife now have a bow holder!! just need to doctor it up some!


----------



## redbone311

very nice


----------



## Dukerdog

Hello all,

Here is my first post to AT and a big thank you to all for the information.

I made my bow stand for my Hoyt 2006 Powertec and here is what was used and some pictures.

I used 1 inch pvc pipe for the frame (approx 15 feet) with 2 inch pvc for the arrow holders (cut off 6 inches from a 2 foot piece, also put cardboard in the bottom of the tube with some foam) I dipped the ends where the arrow body will hit the sides with black plasti-dip from harbor freight. 

I painted all connections in camouflage green that I bought at Wal-Mart, also wrapped the tubing in digital camouflage duct tape (That’s all Wal-Mart had). 1 inch Pipe insulation foam to cover where the bow touches.

Dimensions are approx. 20x30x22.

Pain to assemble and glue; fun to paint and tape.
Approx $40 all in.

Thanks again,
Marc


----------



## oldschoolcj5

great job Marc!


----------



## HoytArcher08

Awesome Ideas guys!!!! love the digital camo one! Im heading to the Depo now!


----------



## killerloop

Huaco said:


> (2) sticks 1" pipe
> (2) 2 foot lengths of 2" pipe (Home Depot sells them pre cut)
> (6) 90 degree elbows (1" dia)
> (6) Tees (1" dia.)
> (2) 2" couplers
> (2) 2" to 1-3/4" reducers
> (2) 1-3/4" to 1" reducers
> (1) pipe insulation to fit a 1" pipe.
> 
> You nest the coupler, and two reducers to make the arrow holders. I cut 8" off each 2" pipe to make my arrow holders. They are WAY too long at full length.
> 
> Cut list:
> 
> (4) 2-1/4" lengths (2) for the rearward close joints and (2) for the arrow holder at the tee.
> (4) 20" lengths for cross bars
> (2) 25" lengths for vertical bars
> (2) 6" lengths
> (2) 8" lengths
> (2) 10 to 12" lengths
> 
> That should do it.
> Dry fit all your connections FIRST BEFORE GLUING! Get a sharpie marker and place tick marks to line up while gluing it up.
> I used the clear glue and it worked just fine. BETTER WORK QUICK WITH IT THOUGH! It sets up FAST!


 thanks!


----------



## yard-dart2

Hey nice job. How wide is that digital camo tape? Did you wrap it around or aply it lengthwise? Looks really good either way.



Dukerdog said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Here is my first post to AT and a big thank you to all for the information.
> 
> I made my bow stand for my Hoyt 2006 Powertec and here is what was used and some pictures.
> 
> I used 1 inch pvc pipe for the frame (approx 15 feet) with 2 inch pvc for the arrow holders (cut off 6 inches from a 2 foot piece, also put cardboard in the bottom of the tube with some foam) I dipped the ends where the arrow body will hit the sides with black plasti-dip from harbor freight.
> 
> I painted all connections in camouflage green that I bought at Wal-Mart, also wrapped the tubing in digital camouflage duct tape (That’s all Wal-Mart had). 1 inch Pipe insulation foam to cover where the bow touches.
> 
> Dimensions are approx. 20x30x22.
> 
> Pain to assemble and glue; fun to paint and tape.
> Approx $40 all in.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Marc


----------



## Christopher67

Dukerdog said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Here is my first post to AT and a big thank you to all for the information.
> 
> I made my bow stand for my Hoyt 2006 Powertec and here is what was used and some pictures.
> 
> I used 1 inch pvc pipe for the frame (approx 15 feet) with 2 inch pvc for the arrow holders (cut off 6 inches from a 2 foot piece, also put cardboard in the bottom of the tube with some foam) I dipped the ends where the arrow body will hit the sides with black plasti-dip from harbor freight.
> 
> I painted all connections in camouflage green that I bought at Wal-Mart, also wrapped the tubing in digital camouflage duct tape (That’s all Wal-Mart had). 1 inch Pipe insulation foam to cover where the bow touches.
> 
> Dimensions are approx. 20x30x22.
> 
> Pain to assemble and glue; fun to paint and tape.
> Approx $40 all in.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Marc



Awesome job! :thumbs_up


----------



## Dukerdog

I used 2 inch duct tape from Wal-Mart. I tried wrapping the pipe where the bottom cam sits(there covered with foam anyway) both length wise and around but it was not as clean as cutting pieces and wrapping it 2 inches at a time. Took longer but I am happy with how it turned out.
Thanks guys for the kind words.
Marc


----------



## HarrisonHarvstr

you could also try notching out 2'' gaps on the top bar (where your riser rests) to keep the bow in place, wouldn't want it falling off the sides to the ground especially if setting more than one bow on it... maybe sand the edges of the cuts or cover with camo tape so not to scratch the bow...


----------



## yard-dart2

Hey your patience and attention to detail paid off! That's why I asked because in the photos you cannot see any seems and that's not easy to do, again great looking holder. Thanks for posting the pics...



Dukerdog said:


> I used 2 inch duct tape from Wal-Mart. I tried wrapping the pipe where the bottom cam sits(there covered with foam anyway) both length wise and around but it was not as clean as cutting pieces and wrapping it 2 inches at a time. Took longer but I am happy with how it turned out.
> Thanks guys for the kind words.
> Marc


----------



## Jp_norris

ttt.....good thread, Going to Home Depot in morning.


----------



## skynight

HarrisonHarvstr said:


> you could also try notching out 2'' gaps on the top bar (where your riser rests) to keep the bow in place, wouldn't want it falling off the sides to the ground especially if setting more than one bow on it... maybe sand the edges of the cuts or cover with camo tape so not to scratch the bow...


Why not add another 90 bend to the crossbar attachment. This would make it have a barrier on each end.


----------



## H2C

*Bow Holder (another tweak)*

New to this site and archery (after a long absence) but wanted to thank you for a great thread. I took DukerDog's awesome bow holder and added a few of the suggested items and a few of my own. I wanted a compact holder to accomodate up to 4 bows with individual quivers for each with a shelf to hold items like cellphone, drinks, keys, etc. The rear quivers are slightly shorter than the front quivers for asthetics but group the arrows just fine.

I liked the idea of keeping the equipment up off the ground and how DukerDog elevated the rear support rails. I incrementally raised the back rail to provide a sure stop for off-sized equipment such as older compounds and to stablize items in case the holder is bumped or kicked by one of the 4 archers. The top cross bar has capped tees on each end to prevent bows sliding off. The caps and risers are not glued-in to allow addition of future items such as a drink holder or other accessory.

The shelf (not present in the photos) will be plastic-laminated wood, lexan, or mesh netting. Each has a pro and con so I haven't yet decided which I prefer.

Thanks for all the good DIY tips!

Mike


----------



## Christopher67

H2C said:


> New to this site and archery (after a long absence) but wanted to thank you for a great thread. I took DukerDog's awesome bow holder and added a few of the suggested items and a few of my own. I wanted a compact holder to accomodate up to 4 bows with individual quivers for each with a shelf to hold items like cellphone, drinks, keys, etc. The rear quivers are slightly shorter than the front quivers for asthetics but group the arrows just fine.
> 
> I liked the idea of keeping the equipment up off the ground and how DukerDog elevated the rear support rails. I incrementally raised the back rail to provide a sure stop for off-sized equipment such as older compounds and to stablize items in case the holder is bumped or kicked by one of the 4 archers. The top cross bar has capped tees on each end to prevent bows sliding off. The caps and risers are not glued-in to allow addition of future items such as a drink holder or other accessory.
> 
> The shelf (not present in the photos) will be plastic-laminated wood, lexan, or mesh netting. Each has a pro and con so I haven't yet decided which I prefer.
> 
> Thanks for all the good DIY tips!
> 
> Mike



Welcome to Archery Talk! :thumbs_up


Awesome looking bow holder! :thumbs_up


----------



## wearthefoxhat

ttt


----------



## henmar77

anyone made anything a little bit more portable and compact. something that can be folded up and take to the range or us in a blind?


----------



## H2C

*Parts List and Layout for Bow Holder*

Just trying to give back to the site....

This is the parts list and part location for the bow holder in message #404. I recommend using Schedule 40, 1" PVC due to the strength and stiffness. I have enjoyed using the holder. I hope you find this information useful.


----------



## Gig49

Love the idea fellas and I will be making one soon for my son and myself. Thank you for sharing


----------



## hoytrulez

frickin awesome all of them


----------



## thunderchicken from La

*Here is mine*

Here is the one I made....Thanks


----------



## oldschoolcj5

looks good!


----------



## jlnel

nice job.!



H2C said:


> Just trying to give back to the site....
> 
> This is the parts list and part location for the bow holder in message #404. I recommend using Schedule 40, 1" PVC due to the strength and stiffness. I have enjoyed using the holder. I hope you find this information useful.


----------



## nnelzon23

Made this one portable by putting a wing nut where the base attaches to the stand. Just one wing nut breaks it down and it can go anywhere. Sorry bout the pics, I didnt take them for this specifically. Someone asked if ot holds one bow, it does with no bend at all.


----------



## Agent Mulder

Awesome thread!!!


----------



## PSE#1

Awesome idea!!!! I will have one of these


----------



## no1huntmaster

This is toooooo cool


----------



## garyproctor

Hi everyone!
My son and I took a crack at making our very own stand as well.
I was surprised at the final cost ($75); however we had fun building it together.
We decided to trick out our own design including:
2 quivers
2 beverage holders
a flat surface to put binos and allen wrenches upon.

Here are two photos:















I had a price list of all of the parts but I removed it since I was fighting the spam filter for AT! :-(


----------



## garyproctor

Hi everyone!
My son and I took a crack at making our very own stand as well.
I was surprised at the final cost ($75); however we had fun building it together.
We decided to trick out our own design including:
2 quivers
2 beverage holders
a flat surface to put binos and allen wrenches upon.

Here are two photos:
View attachment 1104936

View attachment 1104937


I had a price list of all of the parts but I removed it since I was fighting the spam filter for AT! :-(


----------



## cook1536

This looks like a pretty neat item. If anyone has been on the NASP site probably has seen them. I don't think it would be to hard to build something similar. The web-site is www.bowhanger.com or you can google hammer hanger and find it. I teach archery and bowhunting for the conservation department and we are going to buy a couple of them for the archery classes, thought maybe this would spark something with the DIY'ers.


----------



## little buddy

Saw this thread and had to build one. Thanks guys.


----------



## Dylanl

What's everyone using at the bottom of the arrow holder to keep all the arrows sitting at the same height?


----------



## little buddy

Mine are at a 45* angle and they all seem pretty even.


Dylanl said:


> What's everyone using at the bottom of the arrow holder to keep all the arrows sitting at the same height?


----------



## Dairy King

Just to throw this idea out there before I build it, (which I'm going tomorrow to get the supplies) I think if you use some street 90's on the upper horizontal bar you could create a little "pocket" for the riser to sit into. I plan on using 1.5" for the main frame and 1" for the upper horizontal bar so the "pocket" will be more compact and maybe even be able to fit more than one "pocket" on each side of the downward support pipe.


----------



## shawns1ton

thanks for the great ideas!!


----------



## irishhacker

trizzot said:


> View attachment 579319
> 
> 
> My custom Bow rack With BEER HOLDERS!!!!


This is my favorite design by far.. Nice work!
Do you have a parts list for this design?


----------



## irishhacker

little buddy said:


> Mine are at a 45* angle and they all seem pretty even.


Im gonna put a little of this in the bottom of minehttp://greatstuff.dow.com/


----------



## irishhacker

irishhacker said:


> This is my favorite design by far.. Nice work!
> Do you have a parts list for this design?


By looking at the picture...
Im estimating the materials list as such:

4 30 Inch 1 1/2 inch PVC pipe
2 6 inch 1 1/2 inch PVC pipe
4 2 inch 1 1/2 inch PVC pipe
4 12 inch 1 1/2 inch PVC pipe
2 20 inch 2 inch PVC pipe
6 90 degree elbows 1 1/2
4 T connectors 1 1/2 
2 reducers 2 inch to 1 1/2 inch
2 T with 45 degree (for arrow quiver)
Black Pipe insullation 
2 Beer Holders
Camo Duct Tape

(I elected to make the arrow quiver a little larger, hence the reducers and 2 inch pipe)


----------



## Shakyhand

Found this thread early morning. By 6pm, I already built one.:thumbs_up


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

marked. ill have one up after the weekend i hope!


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

so i couldnt wait till the weekend. me and my cousin through this together last night. i like it a lot. ran out of duct tape so need to finish that and im also going to have to put some wheels on it because its pretty awkward to carry.


----------



## WAF4011

Uploading pictures on this site is exhausting.


----------



## bigperm8

Tagged


----------



## CattleGuy

Finished this past weekend


----------



## CattleGuy

getting table platform later today to screw into baffle


----------



## bhunter23

mark


----------



## theartboy

I like the simplicity of the concept for a bow and arrow combo stand


----------



## theartboy

the beverage holder is the best part!


----------



## Jcubbage

Any suggestions on a good bow holder for my house when bow not in use?

Thanks-Jeremy


----------



## Richardi503

Wow so of these are over the top.


----------



## JareDrenalinLD

These are pretty awesome, I had never thought about building a stand like this but they look like once you have one you wouldn't be able to live without it. I especially like the ones with the tables on top for the cold ones!


----------



## H0ll0w3y3

cool


----------



## Graeggar

Here's mine: https: //imgur.com/a/QEDeum3. I was shooting for simplicity, stability, and the ability to hold different kinds of bows as my family is a combination of trad/compound.


----------



## morenor12

This is awesome!


----------

